# Is the bluetooth system part of Onstar or Mylink?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Coming from someone who has never sent a Text and not sure I would know how, it seems the answer to your question is yes!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The bluetooth operates whether Onstar is operational or not.
Example: wifes Trax Onstar subscription has ended (some time ago). Bluetooth operates just fine.

Note that only GM has Onstar but all manufacturers have a bluetooth compatable system (ie both my sons Fords and BIL's Ram 1500.

Bluetooth is a stand alone function.

Rob

UG! I reread your post....Canada....I don't know why they held off on the 4G stuff.
Consider stopping by a aftermarket stereo shop.....I'm sure they've been dealing with this question.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

When did 4g come to the american models?

As for bluetooth. I don't think it has anything to do with onstar. That's between your phone and the radio.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

On a North American Gen 1 Cruze with My Link, bluetooth is part of the My Link radio. The OnStar module also has bluetooth, but it is disabled in the software when you have My Link. 

Cars that don't have My Link (green screen radio) use the bluetooth functionality in the Onstar module. The Gen 1 Onstar module does not communicate with the radio for streaming audio, so radios with the green screen cannot stream audio. 

Those of us who have upgraded from the green screen radio to the My Link radio now see two bluetooth connections. After the upgrade, the bluetooth connection to the Onstar module is still visible, but doesn't work. 

There were software updates for My Link on 28 July 2014, 21 Nov 2014, and 13 Apr 2015, and maybe more. But, I am not sure an update will fix your problem. GM acknowledged that there are problems with iOS connecting to the Cruze. 

@StLouisCPhT has been looking into the possibility of upgrading the Onstar module in a Gen 1 Cruze with the 4G Wifi module from a wrecked car. It looks like he has gotten it to work. There are also people on a Camaro forum who have swapped modules they got from a junk yard with success.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> There were software updates for My Link on 28 July 2014, 21 Nov 2014, and 13 Apr 2015, and maybe more. But, I am not sure an update will fix your problem. GM acknowledged that there are problems with iOS connecting to the Cruze.


When I called the Canadian GM Customer Service number (I was talking to the infotainment department specifically), I told the guy that I have read many forums and people have said that there have been updates to the 2013 Cruze My Link system. I have even seen screenshots to prove it. He looked it up and said that there were no 'service bulletins', and the dealer would have done this automatically if there was. He said there has never been an update. I also called multiple dealers they have no clue what I am even talking about. In Canada or more specifically Ontario, the dealers use a place called ‘York Electronics’ when it comes to doing anything with the radios. They come on site. I called this place and basically, they do not want to deal directly with a customer only dealers. 

In short, if I understand this correctly it seems here in Canada they never update the My Link systems at all for some unknown reason. Also, I agree I am not fully convinced an update will fix the problem. What annoys me the most is the fact that a 2013 Nissan Altima is not experiencing any of these issues with the iPhone.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hands free calling via Bluetooth is part of the physical OnStar module. The A2DP (music) interface for Bluetooth is part of the MyLink system.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

obermd said:


> Hands free calling via Bluetooth is part of the physical OnStar module. The A2DP (music) interface for Bluetooth is part of the MyLink system.


I don't think I agree with this. When I had the green screen, my phone connected to the bluetooth in the Onstar module. Now that I upgraded to My Link, my phone connects to the My Link system. I can still see the Onstar bluetooth as an available connection in my phone, but there is no way to connect to it. With My Link, the voice prompts are different. The way it connects to the phone is different. And the way it makes outgoing calls is slightly different. Even how it connects to my address book is different. I don't think the Bluetooth feature in the Onstar module is used at all with My Link.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

94mustang said:


> When I called the Canadian GM Customer Service number (I was talking to the infotainment department specifically), I told the guy that I have read many forums and people have said that there have been updates to the 2013 Cruze My Link system. I have even seen screenshots to prove it. He looked it up and said that there were no 'service bulletins', and the dealer would have done this automatically if there was. He said there has never been an update. I also called multiple dealers they have no clue what I am even talking about. In Canada or more specifically Ontario, the dealers use a place called ‘York Electronics’ when it comes to doing anything with the radios. They come on site. I called this place and basically, they do not want to deal directly with a customer only dealers.
> 
> In short, if I understand this correctly it seems here in Canada they never update the My Link systems at all for some unknown reason. Also, I agree I am not fully convinced an update will fix the problem. What annoys me the most is the fact that a 2013 Nissan Altima is not experiencing any of these issues with the iPhone.


Very strange that they won't update it. Maybe those updates were only available for new radios and were never made available as an update to existing radios. There is only one solution I can thing of: You could find a newer radio from a junk yard or ebay with the newer software. You would need to program the VIN number. There are companies that can program the VIN for you, or there are threads on this forum that show how to do it yourself (if you are not afraid of disassembling the radio).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> I don't think I agree with this. When I had the green screen, my phone connected to the bluetooth in the Onstar module. Now that I upgraded to My Link, my phone connects to the My Link system. I can still see the Onstar bluetooth as an available connection in my phone, but there is no way to connect to it. With My Link, the voice prompts are different. The way it connects to the phone is different. And the way it makes outgoing calls is slightly different. Even how it connects to my address book is different. I don't think the Bluetooth feature in the Onstar module is used at all with My Link.


You just made this a good day. I learned something new.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> There were software updates for My Link on 28 July 2014, 21 Nov 2014, and 13 Apr 2015, and maybe more. But, I am not sure an update will fix your problem. GM acknowledged that there are problems with iOS connecting to the Cruze.


Tomorrow they are going to install the 4G Onstar module. I get five years of the 'basic plan' and a three month trial with all the features including a Wi-Fi hot spot in the car with 3GB. 

For this installation from what I understand they call a company to come in on site and install it, since in Ontario the GM dealers do not touch anything to do with the radios. This company would be the only one in Ontario to do an update to the MyLink system. I assume they will have to do some form of update since the OnStar module does interact with the MyLink.

Now for my question. I currently have 22992942 Version E0.0D.0D.0B (which is 224.13.13.11 in decimal format). Does it take long to update the system? When I drop it off tomorrow I am going to ask them if they can update it while they are doing work on it anyways. I am aware there will probably be an extra charge. I am getting that version number from the top of the 'Software Version Information' list. Is that the right place to get it? I will provide them with a printed copy of this picture when I drop it off.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

From what I gather, updates take insanely long. Step 1 is to put the car on a battery charger so the battery doesn't run flat in the middle of the process.


----------

